# What is/are your favourite fish?



## radhuni (Jan 21, 2008)

What is/ are your favourite fish?

My favourite fish are Hilsha (_Hilsha hilsha_ or _[SIZE=-1]Tenualosa ilisha), [/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1]Rohu[/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1] (Labeo rohita), [/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1]Pabda[/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1](Ompok pabda)

[/SIZE]_


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 21, 2008)

I generally like shellfish better than fin fish - shrimp, scallops, mussels. For fin fish, I like tilapia, salmon and tuna. I had wahoo once and really liked it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 21, 2008)

haven't met a fish I don't like.  From early childhood I've loved clams and salmon.  Recently I have been using grouper in a number of recipes with great results.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 21, 2008)

same here, I like all of them really, but I won`t eat Roe or Caviar and I`m not over keen if a fish has loads of pin bones in it.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2008)

I love all kinds of fish, but my favorite salt water fish is grouper; favorite fresh water fish is bluegill, with walleye coming in a close second.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 21, 2008)

Like GotGarlic, I prefer other marine foods to fish but my favourite fishes are flathead Flathead (fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), cobbler Conservation of Fish Species - Cobbler (Cnidoglanis macrocephalus), Department of Fisheries, Western Australia, Fish for the Future, tuna (as sashimi) and sardines.  Quite partial to smoked fish of any sort too.

I prefer sweet delicate fish flesh over the stronger flavoured fishes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm like Robo410...I've not met the fish/shellfish that I don't love...Some more than others, but I love them all. 

Miss Connie...when you said Bluegills I had to smile. I could write a book on the impact that little fish (and some of his cousins) has had on my life! The stories I could tell....Then there is Sac-a-lait (crappie, white perch) and even large mouth bass. 

Salt water favorites...Some are Red Snapper, Grouper, Speckled trout, Red Fish, and Sword Fish. I can't list them all...

No....I didn't forget Mississippi Pond Raised Channel Catfish!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Clienta (Jan 21, 2008)

My favorites....

Raw - Tuna
Baked - Wahoo (prepare like tunafish salad)
Smoked - Wahoo
Fried - snapper
Tacos, encrusted, veracruzana, blackened, etc. - snapper or mahi mahi
Shellfish - Shrimp
Freshwater - walleye

I won't eat Marlin, won't even eat at a restaurant that serves it & I rarely eat Salmon, I prefer my fish fresh & I have yet to travel to Alaska.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 21, 2008)

My fish choices are generally budget driven... So I eat a LOT of tilapia and salmon.
Both are seasonally available fairly cheaply, so I stock up. 
Otherwise, I am a Markdown fish buyer. If the expensive swordfish, for example,  is marked down for quick sale, I will get it.


----------



## The Z (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the Clown Fish.

They're pretty.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2008)

Fresh caught trout ... cooked over a camp fire.

Oysters, shrimp and clams ( do they count as fish?)

I do not however like salmon unless it's smoked and made into a dip.


----------



## James_T (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll go with Mackerel. Fresh or Smoked I think it's great. Smoked Mackerel mixed with cream cheese, horseradish, lemon and garlic combined into a pate is a favourite of mine spread onto toasted brown bread.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 21, 2008)

I am not a huge fan of fish.  I do like certain fried varieties (meaning anything fried!) I also like all shellfish.  Smoked salmon too.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 21, 2008)

Have rarely had a fish I did not like.  One of us is agin fish so we don't have it often.

Adore swordfish, but have not seen it is over thrity years.

Am not a real fan of salmon unless it is the smoked, lox, kins.  Don't know why it just doesn't make me happy.

Other than that white fish, oily fish, I don't care they are all good.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 21, 2008)

if i had to choose .. i could only narrow it down to fresh yellow fin from about a hour north of me .. and fresh flounder .. about 10 mins east of me ..


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2008)

love most fish and shell fish. all time fav is fried catfish, hush puppies and cole slaw. a cafe near here , that is all they cook. yummy. and i fry up catfish pretty good on my own.

babe


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2008)

I prefer seafood above all meats... I know some do not count fish as meat, but I would prefer to eat fish before beef, foul, pork, etc.  

Fish... Mahi Mahi, yellow tail tuna, orange roughy to name a few.  The only seafood item that I have come across that I don't like is sea urchin.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2008)

I LOVE them all!! Have yet to meet a fish or shellfish I didn't like except for, perhaps, raw Sea Urchin. And since I grew up on the waters of Long Island, NY, I've never been a big fan of freshwater fish. I'm definitely a salt water girl.  One thing I really miss is fishing for my own or buying fish right off the boats when they'd come in from Long Island Sound or the bays out on the east end.  Sigh.

As far as favorites?

All shellfish - mussels, clams, lobster, shrimp, all types of crab

Finfish - Bluefish, Mackerel, Flounder, Swordfish, Tuna, Wahoo, Striped Bass (known as Rockfish down here in the south), Blackfish (boy, do I miss that - can't get it down here). Really, there are too many to list - I really do love them all.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love em all but tied at the top would be Walleye and Mississippi catfish.
I have tried most of the things others have listed on here, love em all. Some things rack higher than others not for taste but for memories, like fishing for bass, trout, crappies, perch, blue gills, sun fish, catfish and walleye.
Great fish great memories: catch em, clean em, fillet em, grill em and eat em.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I've never met a sea animal that I didn't enjoy eating.  Nantucket Bay Scallops are my single favorite food in the world.  Other special favorites include (Wild Alaska) salmon, walleye, Lake Superior whitefish, Wild American Shrimp, anybody's crab, oysters, both foreign and domestic, and on and on and on. 

Not sure where it is that salmon is inexpensive, tho... Most Farm raised salmon is not safe to eat, so I don't buy it unless I know it came from Norway or Scotland. Around here salmon costs at least $11 per pound.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been buying a lot of fresh halibut lately.  I love fresh pickerel, but don't see it often here.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 22, 2008)

Also gonna add votes for walleye (a beautiful frying fish...parmesan and corn flakes!) and I do love catfish...I have a great recipe for it sauted with onion and orange but also like it hot spiced, coated in crackermeal and pan fried !


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2008)

Just for everyone's information, the Monterey Bay Aquarium in Monterey, Calif., has a Seafood Guide for different areas of the country: Monterey Bay Aquarium: Seafood Watch Program - Online Seafood Watch Guides for Sustainable Seafood Choices 

It tells you best and alternative types of fish and shellfish to use, and what to avoid, and can be folded to fit in a wallet to take to the grocery store. HTH.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah - I have a copy of that.  Unfortunately, Monterey doesn't really keep that website "in time with the times".

The Blue Claw Crab of the Mid-Atlantic is seriously suffering & has had a number of moratoriums recently placed on its harvesting.  I'm not so sure it should still be placed where it is on that chart.  Unless you're talking about Blue Claws imported from Indonesia - which raises its own problems.  And believe it or not, squid has also been on a MAJOR downswing, & has been for a number of years.  There have been quite a few articles on that.

And those are just two of a number of mistakes.  Monterey needs to do a bit more research & update their chart to be a bit more current.

Don't believe everything you read folks.  Do your own research before buying.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2008)

Darn, I thought it was a handy guide to have. Thanks, Breezy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry GotGarlic. It is on-spot for many species - it's just not up-to-date. If they really want to be helpful, they should update it every 6 months - or at least yearly - to reflect what's going on in the seafood industry.

The page they have on there now is the exact same page I downloaded over a year ago, & there's been a LOT of changes in what's endangered & what's not since then.


----------



## Caine (Jan 22, 2008)

Pepperidge Farms Goldfish


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like flounder and trout.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 7, 2008)

I like most fish I don't like strong flavored like mackerel. We can catch brook trout right here on the ranch. I love chilean sea bass but its on the endangered list.So my question is what is a good and plentiful substitute tooth fish? Not like I can get decent fresh fish where I live but I could mail order for some or get the chef here at the ranch order some for me.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 7, 2008)

I just re-discovered.... catfish!
My fish when growing up was what we caught in lakes, which
was breaded and fried.
Until a couple of years ago, I hadn't tried anything else!

Made some Seafood Newburg the other night, and since some bottom feeder was
on sale, I got some. Poached it over some leeks and other goodies that went into
the Newburg rice, and it was absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 9, 2008)

The best fish I have ever eaten was brook and rainbow trout caught, cleaned, and fried at creekside in Colorado when I was growing up  Fresh is everything with seafood. Someone suggested marked down fish.  At the stores where I shop, fish is marked down when it gets too old.  Fish on sale, is another matter.  Often large quantities are purchased and brought in for the sale.  To me, nothing wrong with fresh frozen, but I dont want the store to thaw it for me.  Ask and the store will give you frozen.  Nearly impossible to get shrimp anywhere not previously frozen as most of it is frozen on the boat.  Likewise many fish.  I prefer it to days old "fresh" fish.  In Richmond, I can get really fresh atlantic seafood, and have a couple of seafood vendors who know what I like and call me when they have it  Worth cultivating sources, including amateur fisherman who know that I will happily take their excess catch and use it.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty much any kind of fish, as long as it's cooked and not turned to charcoal. If it has batter, then that's an added bonus that's a good excuse to have a beer or two.


----------



## bigjimbray (Feb 22, 2008)

I am likeConstance and uncle bob,  I love blue gill, I love all the perches, trout, catfish.
but that little blue gill is best for me.


----------



## Tr0piCh3f (Feb 22, 2008)

Mahi Mahi or Barracuda... Dusted with a pinch of salt, slight cumin and paprika and a bit of black pepper. Pan seared in smoking hot oil and served with a wedge of fresh lemon and chopped cilantro.



mmmmm!!!!


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Finnan Haddie, Cod, Monkfish, Blackfish(Tautog), Snowhoe Flounder, Whitefish, Sturgeon, Octopus(Polpe), Squid, lox (lachs), Smelts, Catfish, Smallmouth Bass, Sardines, Anchovies.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2008)

Ahh - Blackfish!!  I can't even BEGIN to tell you how much I miss Blackfish from my growing up on Long Island days!!  Haven't had it in about 15 years, but still remember how fabulous it was.  Everyone called it "poor man's lobster" because of the chunky texture & buttery sweet flavor.  We used to fish for it off the rocky North Shore jetties.


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a shellfish gal. Though I don't mind a nice flavored baked fish either. I have a great recipe for mixing shrimp and chicken in a spicy sauce and serving it over rice, but I can't make it too often becuz dh is allergic to shell fish :-(


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 22, 2008)

any type of shell fish followed by Yellow Tail Snapper and Triple Tail.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 22, 2008)

YEAH.  I love shellfish, and can't have it, but I am not a fan of regular fish, and can have all I want.  Ah the irony of life.  The is something very philosophical buried in there somewhere I am sure.  As for a favorite fish dish, I have two.  As a fisherman, there is nothing like a nice fresh trout with just a hint of lemon and garlic that has been steamed in a little foil pouch.  And as a good Irish boy, I had fish and chips, wrapped in a newspaper, from a small pub in Cashel Ireland.  Never had better.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was at a large primarliy chinese food market Friday, and the fish there were in great variety and really fresh.  They even had several tanks full of live Tilapia, looked about a pound or so in size.  I believe with fish that the fresher the better,  Talked to the proprietor, and she told me that the chinese customers would not buy fish if it was not truly fresh.  I don't know if this is typical in other areas, but you can bet that this will be my fish store of choice.  I like Thai style fried fish, and I will try the fresh Tilapia next week.  The tanks and the counters were full, so I am guessing that delivery is taken on Friday mornings.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

My favorite are Crappie, no, it is pronounced Croppie 
and Snapper.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 24, 2008)

BigJim - I've seen tanks of Tilapia, & eel, & whatever at Asian markets as well.  Just be sure before you buy that you take a good look at the tanks as far as their cleanliness.  Fish swimming around in copious amounts of their own feces aren't necessarily "fresh", even though they're still alive. 

This is one reason why I continue to steer clear of Tilapia.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 25, 2008)

I like Salmon, Bass, Walleye, Mahi Mahi, Swordfish, Snapper, Grouper, and Oysters (but only if they're fried, can't get the raw ones down the throat).  I don't get to eat much of the Snapper, Grouper and Swordfish as they are on the depleted list, but it's a treat when I do find a restaurant or store that has them.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 25, 2008)

I generaly like all salt water fish. As long as it is not overcooked.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 13, 2008)

Foodfiend said:


> Oysters (but only if they're fried, can't get the raw ones down the throat).


 
I hear a lot of people say this, and it baffles me.  I've literally eaten 3 dozen raw oysters in a sitting.  I think it's probably my favorite seafood item, aside from *maybe* raw salmon belly.  I guess it's a texture thing, but I just adore the slippery briny little guys.  


Anyway, my favorite fish are:

-Salmon (raw)
-Dover Sole
-Mahi Mahi
-Butterfish/Sable/Black Cod
-Sturgeon
-Skate

Misoyaki Butterfish is probably my favorite of all fish preparations.  I think I might have been Hawaiian in a past life or something.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2008)

In order:
Brook trout, or any trout caught in the cold stream that empty into Lake Superior, no larger than 14 inches.

Swordfish, grilled over charcoal

Ahi Tuna, Grilled over charcoal

Smelt

yellow Perch

Walleye

Bass

Halibut

Orange Roughy

Bullheads (out of clean, pristine water)


Any properly smoked fresh water fish.

For other marine life (and all of these equally well):

Scallops
clams
squid (especially deep-fried in batter)
crab
lobster
frog legs
skate

That's not all by any means, but it's a good start.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

wild trout - first, last, always
lake perch
shrimp
wild salmon


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 14, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ahi Tuna, Grilled over charcoal


 
I haven't actually eaten cooked tuna in forever, aside from canned.  

I've been trying to find Ahi Poke in DC, but it appears to be impossible.  Again, another wacky hawaiian thing I have an affinity for even though I've never been there.


----------



## Waterboy (Apr 9, 2008)

My favorite fish is tilapia because it is so light and most often buttery. That being said, I have not tried many different types of fish. I hear snapper is very delicate which I am interested in trying. I have had salmon about once every other week for my whole life so right now I am pretty sick of it. 
I also had a bad experience with orange roughy when I was young. Have been frightened of the fish ever since (food-wise).


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 9, 2008)

Waterboy, you'll have to try Orange roughy again, very good - like cod, Pollack is very good too for fish n chips - both mild fish.


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 16, 2008)

Barramundi in lemon butter, absolutely melts in your mouth.  And also Snapper wrapped in foil with dill and lemon.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 16, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Waterboy, you'll have to try Orange roughy again, very good - like cod, Pollack is very good too for fish n chips - both mild fish.


 
Orange roughy is not a good choice these days.  It's seriously overfished, and is now on the endangered list. 

*Here's a link* to a list of sustainable seafood that's recommended for eating.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 16, 2008)

Big fan of Cod for fish sandwhiches.

Salmon...a rare treat.

Rare? Really good tuna.


----------



## Toots (Apr 16, 2008)

I LOVE wahoo, but it is rarely available in this area (and besides, its best eaten beach side watching the tide roll in).


----------



## Caine (Apr 17, 2008)

It's kind of a toss-up between Nemo 

and Mr. Limpet


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2008)

I *gotta* renew my fishing license. The snow's almost gone and the fishing poles are calling my name. But the money, it's all going into my daughters wedding. But I'm tellin' ya, come the May 18th (the day after I get back from Tacoma), I'm gonna buy that license, with a trout and salmon stamp! I have my new fly rig, and my ultra-light all spooled loaded with premium line, and am setting up a fly-tying room. The fishing jones is working in me right now, and this thread isn't making things any easier. But I'll stay cool.  I'll be Ok.

Breathe GW, breathe, slow and easy.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## attie (Apr 18, 2008)

Coral Trout for me as a reef fish or





Threadfin King Salmon as an estuary fish. Then I'm pretty partial to 





the Queensland Mud Crab


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 18, 2008)

Cobia-a migrating fish - around here we catch them w/live eels 100 yards off the beach but only durnig march and april...grill it


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 18, 2008)

attie said:


> Coral Trout for me as a reef fish or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne, that mud crab looks quite a bit like our Maryland Blue!


----------



## attie (Apr 18, 2008)

[[Wayne, that mud crab looks quite a bit like our Maryland Blue!]]

That's interesting June, how big do they grow, the average size for these is about 1 1/2kg and the biggest I've seen is 4.2kg and 240mm [9 1/2"] across the shell. They must be 150mm [6"] across the shell before we can keep them and we are not allowed to take females, we also have a limit of 10 crabs per person per trip.

They are fun to catch but you have to be very careful with the claws, they can snip your finger off.


----------



## attie (Apr 18, 2008)

I know you are a fan of Barramundi but those King Salmon live alongside the Barra and are so much nicer to eat, they also grow to about 100lbs.






Unlike your Salmon they have very white flesh


----------



## attie (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a Coral Trout fillet


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 18, 2008)

attie said:


> This is a Coral Trout fillet


 

Looks mighty tasty..


----------



## JGDean (Apr 20, 2008)

Trigger fish from the Gulf of Mexico - Baked or fried - sweet and flavorful


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2008)

My favorite fish? I have to change from my previous answer. My favorite fish is the giant one pulling wildly against me as I struggle to land him. Ever hook inot a king salmon with only eight lb. test line and a light rod? It's quite a fight. If you try and horse him in, he'll snap either you line or your rod. I can just hear that reel screem as the line sppols off against the drag. Oh yehhhhh.  Took me ten minutes to land that fish.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BrazenAmateur (May 5, 2008)

My new favorite fish to prepare at HOME is (fresh) sardine, just because it's quick, crispy, and impossibly delicious.  


Otherwise it's probably black cod, generally as misoyaki.  I think I was hawaiian in a past life, even though I've never been there.

Raw salmon works too, especially salmon belly.


----------



## bksutton (May 28, 2008)

I love Amber Jack, I try to fish for them every month. Blackened, fried, smoked, it does't matter. Another has to be swordfish!


----------



## quicksilver (May 28, 2008)

_     If it breaths water it's mine, except anchovies - no can do._


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2008)

Tonight my favorite fish will be walleye


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 28, 2008)

Ok, fish for catching?  Smallmouth bass probably. On light tackle. Or a carp, yes a *carp*, especially on light tackle or a flyrod. 

But for eating? And I have to call out Goodweed on this one. I didn't see it in his answers. 

 Northern Michigan whitefish.   (very versatile, yet hard to beat for a fish fry)
And also:
Yellow Perch
Mahi Mahi
Ahi Tuna
Walleye
Salmon
Ummm... yeah. I like Fish.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (May 29, 2008)

Man oh man, what a question!  I'll eat oysters, octopus and squid, but I'm not crazy about them.  Love every other type of seafood.  Crab and scallops are 1 and 1a.  As for true fish... sheesh, I dunno.  If y'twist my arm, I guess I'd have to say swordfish or red snapper, but catfish can be great, too.  Grew up on smelt.  Love mackerel, too.  I'm sure I could  go on forever.


----------



## Jcas (May 29, 2008)

Definately a king flathead. i like all fish but to me the flathead excells in flavour.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 30, 2008)

Like many of you have already said, if it's finny, or lives in a shell, or even if it has tentacles, I'll eat it. My DH watches in horror as I consume octopus - very plentiful here, and oysters. Our puebla, Bucerias, in Spanish means "place of the diver". There are plentiful oyster beds in the bay, and oysters are sold at stalls up and down the main street here. Of course, if they have been sitting in the hot sun all day, I'll pass.


----------



## alexbrown (May 30, 2008)

I've tried Hilsha in an Indian restaurant it tasted good
[SIZE=-1]Check this out "Hilsha recipe"

www . greatindianrecipes.com/great-indian-recipe-667.html[/SIZE]


----------



## ChefJune (May 30, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _ If it breaths water it's mine, except anchovies - no can do._


 
have you ever had _fresh_ anchovies?  They are much like fresh sardines, only smaller.


----------

